# Better light than a Rigid E2-Series 6" Hyperspot LED ?



## NeverEnuff

First, I want to thank everybody for all the great information in this forum. I'm looking for a light that is better than the Rigid E2-Series 6" Hyperspot LED for off road snowmobile racing. Requirements, Light weight, low amp draw (have about 80 - 120 watts of extra power from the stator), spot pattern (distance is important when traveling 100 mph into the unknown), Durable. I have used a 7680x HIR and it worked good but the Rigid was slightly better (about the same distance with slightly more beam width). Our voltage regulators on the machines are very crude and seem to regulate on the high side, approx 14.5 volts. This along with vibration from racing on rough terrain cut the life span of most 7680x HIR bulbs down to 20 hours.


----------



## mjn

have you looked at the Vision X cannon's?

I have four of the 4.5" cannons on the front of my F350, and absolutely love 'em.

Rigid makes good quality stuff, and I'd say Vision X is at least of equal quality.

http://www.visionxusa.com/LED/c1/index.html


----------



## The Led Machine

mjn said:


> have you looked at the Vision X cannon's?
> 
> I have four of the 4.5" cannons on the front of my F350, and absolutely love 'em.
> 
> Rigid makes good quality stuff, and I'd say Vision X is at least of equal quality.
> 
> http://www.visionxusa.com/LED/c1/index.html



Agree with MJN, I actually do not own the vision x cannons but my cousin does and they are QUALITY!!!


----------



## Justintoxicated

OP what did you go with?

Not sure vision X is going to be better than the latest and greatest rigid, but those vision X cannons do look to throw well. '

Interesting everyone is wanting spots as I have been more interested in having usable light in front of me for desert riding. Of course a combination of both is ideal.

Then again I'm not doing 100mph either, and more about the obstacles in front of me than off in the distance. Although I think I might miss my 7" HID's a bit when I switch over. Go with the 50 watt visionx cannons maybe, I think they are 7" diameter.


----------

